# unreal on opener



## greenc (Mar 20, 2008)

the snows made a good push into nd this weekend we hunted a feild that had 5000 snows 3000 canadas when morning came we thought they multiplied sure enough there was migraters coming all morning long we ended up with 25 not the best but great for opening day in nd wasnt set up rite for that many birds i bet we saw 30,000 on the water going back this weekend to do it right


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

25 is an awesome fall hunt. In the 80's the limit on light geese was 7 per day!


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life (Nov 23, 2004)

Am I getting old?

I remember when the limit was 5 light geese and 1 dark goose on the opener...


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Muleys&Honkers4life said:


> Am I getting old?
> 
> I remember when the limit was 5 light geese and 1 dark goose on the opener...


Me too..  :lol:

25 is a great shoot in the fall during the peak of the migration..on the opener it is unreal!! :beer:


----------



## Roughrider (Apr 12, 2005)

Wow. Wish we would have been set up for snows on Sunday too. With the wind seemed like they really wanted to land. We even decoyed a few with all honker decoys. They stayed low and, crazy enough, flagging worked well on them.


----------



## dkcaller14 (Nov 29, 2006)

ccccrnr the limit here in MO for the fall is 20.


----------



## George Zahradka (Aug 27, 2008)

sounds like a good time to me too!!!!!nothing wrong with that. I'd love to avg. that number all year long.


----------



## twdjr (Dec 11, 2006)

Congrats on the nice shoot!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

> I remember when the limit was 5 light geese and 1 dark goose on the opener...


Wasn't it 3 and 1 for a few years?


----------

